# Gas Cap when fueling ?



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Not a major item but has anyone come up with or found a solution to the gas cap storage when you are pumping gas. When I pump gas the gas cap has no place to be stored with the length of the tether - so it just hangs against the paint till I finish . Gotta be a better way.

I finally got the tightening trick/feel down on the attached cap so maybe someone also has this fiqured out ...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I trapped the cap lanyard next to the fuel door hinge arm with a zip tie. When I fuel up, I slide the zip tie up towards the door, which holds the cap up and out of the way.

Trick.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Not a major item but has anyone come up with or found a solution to the gas cap storage when you are pumping gas. When I pump gas the gas cap has no place to be stored with the length of the tether - so it just hangs against the paint till I finish . Gotta be a better way.
> 
> I finally got the tightening trick/feel down on the attached cap so maybe someone also has this fiqured out ...


I asked the same question. Got some helpful tips too.

a small cup hook with an adhesive back. Fasten it to the underside of the lid, then loop the gas caps tether to it when refueling..... and

a velcro strip. This is the approach I am using. I found velcro before I found a cup holder hook. I found a piece at a local fabric store. I cut a piece of velco and put a piece on the top of the cap, and the other piece on the arm of the lid. When refueling I stick the gas cap to the lid's arm. Works Great.

I put the loop end on the arm of the lid and the fuzzy side on the top of the gas cap. 34K for a car and the engineers failed to see this small but annoying problem.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks guys, I do love cheap solutions to annoying problems... :cheers


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

I've got the cheapest. I just curl the cable up around the top of the metal lip where the nozzle goes and the cap sits in the top left corner of the recessed area under the lid. Total cost: $0.00.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

For you lucky new 05 owners, here is how some of the 04 guys maked a hook to hold the gas cap useing an adhesive backed plastic hook.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Heck I just put it inside right next to the filler tube. Its a tight fit, and it takes a couple seconds to get it to fit out of the way, but it does fit. Then you don't have to worry about the glue coming undone on the velcro, or little hook. Plus its free!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Xman said:


> For you lucky new 05 owners, here is how some of the 04 guys maked a hook to hold the gas cap useing an adhesive backed plastic hook.


Very clever.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Snip. Snip. 

Thats the sound of the cheap teather being cut so I can place the gas cap on top of the gas pump.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

I used Xmans method. Worked great until the plastic hook kept coming off. Now I'm back to Grey Goats method, setting down by the drain hole. There's just enough room to get the fuel nozzle over the tube. 

I think I do have more hooks which I may give another shot.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm telling you guys--- the zip tie method works great, is unobtrusive, looks stock, and there's nothing to fall off!


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I live in NJ where we are not allowed to pump our own gas. I actually have never even seen my gas cap except in the sideview mirror. WE are at the mercy of the attendant, unless I want to run out and make sure the cap is properly placed using whatever means possible only to not do it one time and that would probably be the time I get a chip. So I decide not to worry about it, if they have a GTO available in 2008 maybe I'll trade this one in.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

mumrah said:


> I live in NJ where we are not allowed to pump our own gas. I actually have never even seen my gas cap except in the sideview mirror. WE are at the mercy of the attendant, unless I want to run out and make sure the cap is properly placed using whatever means possible only to not do it one time and that would probably be the time I get a chip. So I decide not to worry about it, if they have a GTO available in 2008 maybe I'll trade this one in.


I forgot all about that! When I pulled up and started to refuel my rental, I thought the attendants head was going to pop off his shoulders. Started blowing off about its illegal bla bla bla. IMO, that is the stupedest thing I have ever heard of. The rest of the country can pump thier own gas except NJ. Someone has got to be getting rich off that.


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

This New Jersey gas thing took me a while to get used to when I moved here from Pennsylvania. I've got to tell you that now, I love it. I commute to Philly every day, and wouldn't think of filling up there....for 2 reasons. First, whether I'm dressed for work or going out for the night, I don't smell like gasoline. Don't get me wrong, I've done most of my own work on cars for many years, and don't mind getting greasy, but when I'm dressed I don't want to smell like eau du Sunoco. And second...and most importantly...it's one of the cheapest states for gasoline. Don't know how they do it, but full service and cheap gas...OK, well not cheap, but cheaper... I couldn't go back.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

FastFreddy said:


> And second...and most importantly...it's one of the cheapest states for gasoline. Don't know how they do it, but full service and cheap gas...OK, well not cheap, but cheaper... I couldn't go back.


A few years back they tried to lobby sef serve in NJ but Whitman stopped it saying that gas taxes are the lowest in the country and that there is no need to pass the savings of self serve on to the consumer at the risks involved. Untrained and inexperienced people that never had to pump trying for themselves and the enviromental hazzard of spilling gas.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

bemeyer said:


> I used Xmans method. Worked great until the plastic hook kept coming off. Now I'm back to Grey Goats method, setting down by the drain hole. There's just enough room to get the fuel nozzle over the tube.
> 
> I think I do have more hooks which I may give another shot.


Maybe if you removed the adhesive on the hook and used silicone sealant, it might last longer. I think I'll get some of those hooks tomorrow and give it a go.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I put velcro on the lid of my cap and door arm the first week of owning my car. It worked like a charm. 15 mos later and still works great. *


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Pumping Your Own Fuel*



mumrah said:


> A few years back they tried to lobby sef serve in NJ but Whitman stopped it saying that gas taxes are the lowest in the country and that there is no need to pass the savings of self serve on to the consumer at the risks involved. Untrained and inexperienced people that never had to pump trying for themselves and the enviromental hazzard of spilling gas.


*I do not trust attendants pumping my gas. However, I'd sacrifice lower costs in fuel like what NJ does and to let attendants do the work..... In PA that will never happen. Our Governor loves us too much.  

In PA: MANY and I emphasize MANY convenience stores are filthy pig sty's because of the animals that blow in and pump their gas and leave their garbage NOT IN the trash cans but on top and beside. Everywhere you go in PA you will see this. 

I never ever grab a pump with my hands, I always wrap paper towels around the handle first. It just amazes me the morons that do not know how to fill their tanks without pumping gas all over their legs, shirts, shoes, and the pump handle. Then to top it off, I've seen these very morons pick up the squeegee dip it in water and smear the gas all over the side of their car. Then the next unsuspecting guy comes in to wash his windshield only to have gas smeared all over the windshield.

Then there are the real jackasses that pump diesel in their car because they pulled up in front of the wrong pump.

Leaving attendants to do that will eliminate a lot if not all of the scum that pollute these places.....

Ya can't fix stupid.

*


----------



## manicrodder (Jun 24, 2006)

Groucho said:


> I'm telling you guys--- the zip tie method works great, is unobtrusive, looks stock, and there's nothing to fall off!


I tried your suggestion. It is great. Sir, you are a GENIUS!! :cheers


----------



## 74Goat (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, my gas cap is behind the rear license plate so i just usually sit the cap on the bumper or something like that. Of course with the new GTO's you can't do that.


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Removed tether strap and put it in glove box. It was easy to do without cutting or breaking it. I just sit gas cap on the pump or hold it.


----------

